# Ein paar Fragen eines Neulings...



## Kampfwuschel (25. August 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe FF-Gemeinde ,

 

vor Kurzem habe ich mit FF14 angefangen und habe dazu jetzt ein paar Fragen wo ich hoffe das ihr sie mir beantworten könnt:

 

1: Ist es auch irgendwie möglich nur einen statt immer zwei Moobs zu ziehen?

Ich kenne das zwar von WoW das wenn man in eine Gruppe schießt gleich alle angerannt kommen aber egal was ich dort versuche und wie weit der eine von den anderen entfernt ist... Es kommen immer 2 -.-*. Was durchaus ziemlich nervig ist vorallen wenn man mal allein on ist.

 

2: Wenn ich mit den Controller zocke und einen Moob tagge (mit Pfeiltasten) gebe ich einen Schuss ab und plötzlich springt er zu nen anderen oder gar zu einen Verbündeten. Was mach ich falsch??

 

Danke schon mal für die Antwort .


----------



## SE-Kahuna (25. August 2015)

Moin moin Kampfwuschel 

 

Du machst nichts falsch. Manche Gegner linken (sprich, sind nie alleine unterwegs). Wenn du die Gegner anwählst siehst du manchmal dünne, leuchtende Linien zwischen ihnen - das heisst, das sie miteinander verlinkt sind. In dem Fall kommen sie immer zusammen.

Später im Spiel kriegst Du verschiedene Möglichkeiten, sie unter Kontrolle zu halten - als Thaumaturg kannst Du z.B. auf einen Gegner mit Eis eröffnen, wodurch einer der Gegner verlangsamt wird, und später kannst Du Gegner auch einschlafen lassen.

Manche Attacken gehen auch auf mehrere Gegner - am besten die Fähigkeitsbeschreibung genau durchlesen und die die Attacke sein lassen, wenn andere Gegner in der Nähe sind


----------



## Kampfwuschel (25. August 2015)

Okay, das mit der dünnen Linie ist mir noch nie aufgefallen oO. Bin jetzt Level 12... ist das da jetzt schon so? Wurde glaube auch nie was in einen Tutorial von erwähnt...

Bis jetzt kam so ziemlich jeder Moob bei mir im Doppelpack.

 

Wie siehst du das mit den taggen mit Controller? Hast du da Erfahrung mit? Kann ja sein das ich da auch was falsch mache wenn der plötzlich nach jeder Attacke meinerseids zu nen andren Ziel wieder hüpft.


----------



## Danny V (26. August 2015)

Du musst nach dem taggen auf den Mob noch mit X “einrasten“^^


----------



## karstenschilder (28. August 2015)

Das mit dem Einrasten noch mal mit einer Zusatzinfo.

Wenn du nur durchswitchst und nicht mit X einrastest, machst du genau 1 Aktion mit diesem Ziel im Visier und danach geht es zum eingerasteten Ziel zurück. Mag auf den ersten Blick verwirrend aussehen, ist jedoch ganz praktisch, wenn man auf einem anderen Mob als dem eigentlichen Ziel mal einen CC oder sonst was draufhauen will.


----------



## Vedek (12. Oktober 2015)

Damit ich nicht eine Thread mit dem gleichen Namen eröffne, hänge ich mich hier mal dranne.

 

1. Haben die Schutzgottheit und/oder die Klassenwahl irgend welchen größeren Rollen (Endgame?), natürlich sehen ich das die Attribute und Resistenzen ein wenig anders sind, bei den Stämmen gibt ja in der Regel einmal Kampt-Attribute und einmal mehr für Caster. Aber muss oder sollte ich darauf rücksichtnehmen, ist das später ggf. wichtig um den letzten Fitzel rauszuholen?

 

2. Woher weiss ich welche Schutzgottheit die richtige ist? Egal was ich erstelle markiert ist immer nur die erste Schutzgottheit und im Text zu den Völkern/Stämmen steht auch nur bei 1-2-3 das sie die Schutzgottheit X oder Y bevorzugen.

 

3. Wir wollen ganz neu mit einem 2er Team anfangen (haben 2 x FFXIV:ARR + 2 x Heavensward + 2 x 60 Tage Abo), gibt es da Empfehlungen um möglichst viel zu 2t machen zu können? Tank + Heiler? Tank+DD? Welche Kombinationen wären gut?

 

4. Und die üblichen Fragen wenn man von WoW & Co. kommt:

 

a) Beste SOLO-Klasse

b) Aktueller bester Tank

c) Aktueller bester Heiler

d) Aktueller bester DD

e) Aktueller bester Range-DD

f) Welche "Klasse"/"Jobs" sollte man als Anfänger erst mal meiden, weil sie zäh, kompliziert, komplex oder wie auch immer sind. "Hermeltiker" war jetzt anfangs nicht wirklich "prickelnd" zu spielen ...

 

 

5. Mir ist klar das man mit einer Klasse ggf. alles oder viel erreichen kann. Trotzdem habe ich natürlich auch weil ich es aus anderen Spielen gewohnt bin erst mal alle 8 Char-Slots und demzufolge auch alle 8 verfügbaren "Klassen" erstellt (Cluster "Chaos", Server "Odin"). Allein schon weil ich sie alle erst mal kennen lernen und anspielen will. Hat das irgendwelche Vor- oder Nachteile? Oder reicht im Endeffekt wirklich 1 Char aus für ALLES?

 

6. Wie ist das generell mit Monster taggen? Kann man Mobs klauen oder geklaut bekommen? Loot-Verteilung, wer zuerst Schaden macht? Oder kann man munter bei anderen Mobs/Questmobs mit drauf hauen? usw. halt das System dahinter ... ?

 

Danke.


----------



## karstenschilder (12. Oktober 2015)

Von der Klassenwahl her ist es eigentlich relativ wurst. Das Balancing ist, bis auf ein paar kleinere Schnitzer, recht gut.

 

Um schnell in die Gruppeninhalte zu kommen, bietet sich, wie auch in anderen Spielen, eine Tank+Heiler Kombo recht gut an

 

Das "Alle Jobs auf einem Char" System hat auch durchaus noch andere Seiten. Eine Seite sind Crossskills. Jeder Job (nicht Klasse) hat 2 Crossklassen (nicht Jobs), welche man für die Crossskills ebenfalls auf ein bestimmtes Level bringen muss, damit man die Skills dieser anderen Klasse auch nutzen kann. Insbesondere für das anspruchsvollere Endgame sind eine Reihe davon Pflicht.

 

Mehrere Chars lohnen sich im Grunde nur für RP, Handwerkerspezialisierungen und Lockouts.


----------



## Vedek (13. Oktober 2015)

Danke schon mal für die Infos ...

 

Wie ist das mit den Drops? Bin jetzt Level 10 aber Mob-Drops bzw. Items von Mobs habe ich keine bekommen oder ich hatte einfach unsagbares Pech. Ausser von der einen oder anderen Questbelohnung habe ich bisher nicht viel bekommen, ich spiele aktuell einen Gladiator und der hat mit Level 10 sogar immer noch seine Anfangswaffe? Ist das richtig? Muss man sich das kaufen alles oder gibt es Drops oder bin ich da auf die Questbelohnungen angewiesen? Selbst bei den "Fates" bekommt man irgendwie nichts ausser Routine und Gil ... wobei ich noch keinen einzelnen Fate-Boss umgelegt habe, bekommt man bei denen was?

Gibt es keine/kaum Drops? Sowas wie ne Item-Spirale? Muss man alles selbst herstellen oder kaufen? Oder gibt es nur gute Drops/Items bei Bosskämpfen?


----------



## karstenschilder (24. Oktober 2015)

Monster droppen in diesem Spiel auch nichts weiter ein ein paar Crafter Mats.

 

Du solltest mal bei deiner Klassengilde vorbeischauen. Da gibt es alle 5 Level eine Quest, bei der du auch etwas Ausrüstung bekommst. Weiterhin bringen diese immer wieder mal neue Fähigkeiten mit und sind auch Voraussetzung für die späteren Jobquests.

 

Ausrüstung bekommst du nur auf diese Weise in dem Spiel:

 

- Quests

- Handwerker/Händler/Marktbrett

- Kisten in den Dungeons

(später)

- durch Marken und Token


----------

